# making a predator skin



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow - that turned out pretty darn good!

I hope the Mr. Incredible suit didn't run you too much.


----------



## djgs (Mar 2, 2010)

£17 for asda in the UK


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

great job! I could see making a zombie suit with this technique. 

..by the way.."Get to da CHOPPA!!"


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

That is freaking amazing and pretty cheap too. A jacket like that can be picked up easily from a Goodwill and the latex would be the most expensive item. Thanks for the tutorial. Looks great!


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

that was very cool! now for the big question were did you get the preds. helmet?...bet that was fun walking down the street in.


----------



## djgs (Mar 2, 2010)

got it from ebay , the rest i made myself


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

not to post another site but check out The Hunter's Lair (Powered by Invision Power Board) for all your predator questions/needs. They have a bunch of tutorials for all your predator needs and using mr incridible suits and such. All of them are a little different in instructions.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet suit! Never thought of using a Mr. Incredible for this application.


----------



## djgs (Mar 2, 2010)

zleviticus said:


> not to post another site but check out The Hunter's Lair (Powered by Invision Power Board) for all your predator questions/needs. They have a bunch of tutorials for all your predator needs and using mr incridible suits and such. All of them are a little different in instructions.


yeh ii have been a member on the lair for about 5 years now i think


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks Great!!
sigh... if I could only get great abs that easily in real life. LOL


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Brilliant! This will also work great for the robot/zombie costume I'm making. So, so glad you posted all these tips


----------

